
When can I post a duplicate? - frostymarvelous
I just made my first submission thinking HN would let me know if it was a dupe. 
Sadly, I checked after and found one with the same title to the same story. 
Of course I deleted it and up voted the original but, my checks show HN allows this explicitly. 
So when is it acceptable to do so? After a long period since one post suggested that for resurfacing or never at all?
======
dang
HN's rule on this is described in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

You can trace the rationale for it by skimming back through
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20repost&sort=byDate&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20repost&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

~~~
frostymarvelous
Judging from the thread list, this is a problem.

